# Mavic Speedcity Systemlauftradsatz MTB, ATB, Trekking



## DirtPussy (3. August 2008)

*Ich biete bei ebay einen neuen Systemlaufradsatz Speedcity der Firma Mavic an.
 Der Laufradsatz ist fürs Trekkingrad, ATB wie auch fürs MTB gedacht,
bei dem letzten in Zusammenhang mit Felgenbremsen bietet Mavic einen Adapter an, 
welcher aus dem 26''-Cantisockel einen 28'' Sockel macht inc. Booster.

Der Laufradsatz kann mit jeglichen Felgenbremsen wie auch  Centerlock-Scheibenbremsen gefahren werden und ist für die oben genannten Anwendungsmöglichkeiten die erste Wahl da ein leichter wie auch sehr stabiler, schöner Laufradsatz verwirklicht wurde.

Hochauflösende Bilder kann ich gerne per email schicken *​


----------



## DirtPussy (4. August 2008)

Auf Grund einer Nachfrage:

Ein *Paar* Shimano Adapter von Centerlock auf 6 Loch 
Bremsscheiben kann ich für einen Aufpreis von 33,80 auf Wunsch besorgen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesse (18. September 2008)

leicht? gibt es noch alternativen zu dem system-lrs?


----------

